
Awesome BlueprintCSS framework hits 0.7 - pius
http://code.google.com/p/blueprintcss/?
======
simianstyle
I love frameworks, but using one for CSS seems a bit too much for me. I like
the idea of having only code that is needed for my site design.

~~~
immad
I just can't get into css. I would much prefer to use this framework than have
to think about it... But maybe thats just me

~~~
kajecounterhack
The only reason I got into it was <http://www.csszengarden.com>

Knowing that you can change a layout in that many ways just using CSS...its
quite humbling.

~~~
tim2
I've found programmable templating frameworks to be more powerful and
maintainable than 100% css.

Looking at what a lot of those zengarden designs do behind the scenes shows
you just how ugly css can be.

------
DocSavage
How anyone here compared BlueprintCSS to YUI CSS foundation?

In an interview linked from the wiki, the creator said: "The first CSS
framework I checked out was the Yahoo User Interface Library, but found it to
be way too bloated for what I want from a designers framework."

Here's an interesting response: [http://foohack.com/2007/08/blueprint-css-
framework-vs-yui-gr...](http://foohack.com/2007/08/blueprint-css-framework-vs-
yui-grids/)

~~~
wavesplash
YUI css is designed to do a few layouts well and make other layouts possible.
Its not bad, but it is clunky to work with and a pain if you don't fit one of
its proportional models precisely.

Blueprint is more logical and conceptually easier to understand - everything
is put on a flexible grid and you choose how many grid units you want to use
for each layout block.

I dig the rest of the YUI toolkit, but compared to blueprint, YUI CSS feels
like a hack.

------
pius
Changelog:
[http://blueprintcss.googlecode.com/svn/blueprint/trunk/CHANG...](http://blueprintcss.googlecode.com/svn/blueprint/trunk/CHANGELOG)

------
andr
isn't the idea of CSS to separate design from semantic content? putting <div
snap="span-10"> (spans 10 grid columns) in your HTML entirely defeats the
purpose.

~~~
utnick
i just read a blog post taking the other side of this argument:

[http://jeffcroft.com/blog/2007/aug/09/myth-content-and-
prese...](http://jeffcroft.com/blog/2007/aug/09/myth-content-and-presentation-
separation/)

~~~
andr
what about print css, phones, etc, etc.? what about using html as a data feed
(e.g., for your JS, microformats, etc.)? BluePrint is clearly written by and
for designers, rather than IAs.

------
musiciangames
<http://files.bjorkoy.com/blueprint/tests/sample.html> "This box is aligned
with the sidebar"

Not on my screen, unfortunately. (Firefox 2, Ubuntu, 1280x1024)

------
jsg
hmm...samples don't look quite right in safari (left margin disappears)

